# Mawile vs. Sangfroidish



## Eta Carinae (Mar 18, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


[size=+2]*Mawile vs Sangfroidish*[/size]

*Mawile's active squad*

 *Ahikiko* the male Riolu <Inner Focus>
 *Envy* the female Misdreavus <Levitate> @ Dusk Stone
 *Knives* the female Charmeleon <Blaze>
 *Marie* the female Dewott <Torrent>
 *Rei* the female Litwick <Flame Body>
 *Gelatin* the male Duosion <Magic Guard>
 *Bees* the male Archen <Defeatist>
 *Elizabeth* the female Snorunt <Inner Focus> @ Dawn Stone
 *Theo* the male Mawile <Hyper Cutter>
 *Margaret* the female Espurr <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Quelana* the female Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Yache Berry
 *Oscar* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Zulf* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Dawn Stone
 *Hindenburg* the male Drifloon <Unburden>
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Havel* the male Aron <Sturdy> @ Thick Club
 *Kloe* the female Fletchling <Big Pecks>
 *Neku* the male Scraggy <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kitaniji* the male Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg

Sangfroidish sends out, Mawile sends out and commands, Sangfroidish commands, I ref, nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Meowth (Mar 18, 2015)

Go get 'em, Oscar!


----------



## .... (Mar 19, 2015)

Let's go *Envy*! This should be fun for you, fighting a fighting-type.

Let's start off by *Taunt*ing him right off the bat so he can't buff his stats or debuff yours or anything like that. If he tries to Protect against it, then use *Nasty Plot* that turn. Next, I want you to *Psychic* him if he's already Taunted. If he's not Taunted yet, then just *Taunt* him again. Lastly, I want you to use *Psychic* again, and if he's _still_ not Taunted, then keep *Taunt*ing him until he gets the idea.

*Taunt/Nasty Plot ~ Psychic/Taunt ~ Psychic/Taunt*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 19, 2015)

She seems pretty intent on Taunting you, Oscar. Well, if we can't open this match on a civil note, we might as well kick her teeth in. Listen to what she's got to say and then lay down some *Payback*. And just in case you don't think the score's quite settled, keep laying it on her until you work off your little hissy fit.

*Payback ~ Payback ~ Payback*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 20, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 1*

Mawile OO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Taunt/Nasty Plot ~ Psychic/Taunt x2
Status: Ooky spooky.

Sangfroidish OO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Oscar) Riolu [M] <Inner Focus> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Payback x3
Status: Loosening his leg muscles.

Both trainers and referee were unimpressed when they saw the arena where their battle was to take place.  The trees weren’t particularly tall, the grass wasn’t particularly green, and the sky was overcast.  Mawile and Sangfroidish released their Pokemon nonchalantly, looking around for any signs of excitement.  The referee gave his whistle a lackluster tweet.  There was really only one word to describe the arena: bearren.

Fantastic puns aside, Envy the Misdreavus acted first.  She made a point of scanning the arena as if looking for her opponent.  When she laid her eyes upon Oscar, she burst into cackling laughter.  At first, the Riolu was confused, and he made a representative face at his opponent that only made her laugh harder.  He began to whirl around, trying to find the source of her amusement.  Was it his ears?  His tail?  His forearm…bumps?    The display sent Envy into a fit.  Tears started to stream down her face as her laugh became a shriek.  Oscar turned back to face her with a stony look on his face, tired of her shenanigans.  Envy tried to contain her giggles with this, but her face betrayed the hidden smile.  Laughter muffled, she tried to compose herself.

Oscar, infuriated by the lack of respect shown by his opponent, took no issue with inflicting some pain in response.   Charging forward he channelled his new anger into a powerful blow.  His right paw began to glow with a dark aura as he advanced.  Once close enough to Envy, he jumped in the air a bit to get nice and personal with her floating form.  With that, he gave Envy a nasty right hook, one that sent her spinning away through the air away from Oscar.  When she came to rest, she was no longer chortling about Oscar’s perceived weakness. She looked much more serious, aware that her opponent was no pushover.

If that was how he was going to play, Envy saw no reason to hold him back.  In response, she used an aura of her own to lift him into the air, a purple one to contrast the black he had used against her.  Oscar’s stomach rolled a bit as he was lifted into the air against his free will, but he tried to keep his composure.  This became much more difficult once Envy began to toss him around telekinetically.  She threw him into one tree, which rained needles on him as a result, and another that poked him with its knobbly branches.  To finish the attack, she brought him high in the air and simply released him, letting him fall to the ground hard.  Oscar’s rage continued to fuel him however, so he spent no time whining on the earth.  He picked himself up, not bothering to brush off the dust, and went charging back at Envy again.  This time, he gave her a taste of his left paw, choosing instead to chop down on the top of her head.  She too was pushed towards the ground hard, but she was able to recover and float up to a comfortable height once more.

With both Pokemn now seething, there was little mercy shown.  Envy again wrapped Oscar in a psychic coat, this time lifting him and spinning him at the same time to really nauseate him.  From there, she threw him back against the bark of a tree, and rubbed him against it, the painful friction causing Oscar to squeal.  With delight, she saw a black bear appear from behind a tree a few metres away, and threw Oscar at him.  The Riolu saw it coming and tried to find a way to avoid angering the creature by making his body as small as possible.  The blue and black cannonball hit the mammal, causing Oscar to groan.  In response, the bear merely looked down in confusion at Oscar, now released from Envy’s control, lying in the fetal position on the grass.  The animal was unfazed, and it moved along on its way.  Oscar, his temper now starting to dissipate, jogged back through the tree roots, this time shrouding his right leg in a malevolent aura.  Approaching Envy he leapt into the air and delivered a ferocious jump kick into the side of her face.  Again she was thrust backwards, this time coming to a rest with a look of bitter resentment.  She ached.  Oscar landed gracefully, and as he backed off a bit he started to feel his head clear for the first time since the start of the battle.

*End of Round 1*

Mawile OO






Health: 60% [CAPPED]
Energy: 86%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Status: Already longing for a breather.

Sangfroidish OO






Health: 74%
Energy: 82%
(Oscar) Riolu [M] <Inner Focus> @Soothe Bell
Status: Thinking rationally again.

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-Mawile didn’t specify how he wanted Psychic to be used, so I went with telekinetic roughhousing
-Envy hit the Damage Cap on the third action
-Sangfroish commands next


----------



## Meowth (Mar 20, 2015)

Keep up the *Payback*s, unless she waits you out or puts up a Trick Room, in which case go with a *Crunch*. If you're Tormented ignore that and use Crunch, Payback, Crunch. If she's protecting, go with *Work Up*.

*Payback/Crunch/Work Up x3*


----------



## .... (Mar 20, 2015)

So since I just now realized that I can command you to float higher up, let's do that to start off! Envy, you should *float* high up enough so that he can't bite at you or punch you. Stay up there for as long as you can. Next, let's go with a nice *Trick Room* to make his Paybacks ineffective and reverse the command order again. Then let's just *Psychic* him twice and throw him into a few more trees for good measure!

*float higher upwards and use Trick Room ~ Psychic ~ Psychic*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 22, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 2*

Mawile OO






Health: 60%
Energy: 86%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Trick Room ~ Psychic x2
Status: Already longing for a breather.

Sangfroidish OO






Health: 74%
Energy: 82%
(Oscar) Riolu [M] <Inner Focus> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Payback/Crunch/Work Up x3
Status: Thinking rationally again.

Envy took no time in getting herself out of the way of future pain.  Before Oscar could even think about attacking, she began to lift herself higher and higher into the air.  Soon she was about level with the foliage of the trees around her.  Oscar did realize fairly quickly what was happening, and therefore rushed to at least get one attack in before Envy was entirely out of his reach.  Alas, it was a fruitless endeavor.  He sprinted forward and took a titanic leap towards envy, his right paw, engulfed in a shadowy aura, stretching high above.  He passed within an inch of the rising Misdreavus, who cackled with glee to see that she was now safe.  From there she let out a long, drawn out, and ominous howl.  At first, nothing seemed a miss, but soon eyebrows were raised as the bear Oscar had crashed into during the round prior moved through the foliage again…backwards.  The ref checked his watch, the second hand now ticking backwards.  Besides the strange temporal effects, nothing much changed for the Pokemon as time began to travel upstream.

Oscar discovered that with this new time shift, his previously quicker opponent was now left to blunder as he acted.  It was a great relief, and meant he could have another shot at reaching Envy, who still hung above the battlefield.  He darted forward, more dark energy flooding out of him, this time covering his teeth in shade.  Like a Growlithe trying to catch a Frisbee, he launched himself skyward mouth first, his jowls passing within a hair’s breadth of the high-flying Misdreavus.  Envy smiled again, happy with how well her elusive tactics were paying off.  Now, it was time to return the favor for those merciless blows she had taken in the first round.  Oscar knew what was coming when he felt himself being lifted into the air.  As a result, he tried to let his body hang limp to avoid any serious damage.  There was little he could do.  Envy had her way with the rag doll again, throwing him every which way.  Against an oak, through a few bushes, finally dropped on a heap of gravel that dug into his back.  He picked himself up gingerly.  The tables had certainly started to turn.

Oscar was smart enough to know when the jig was up; he couldn’t hit Envy, at least with a physical move.  Instead, he decided to hype himself up for when the battle returned to Earth.  He began to stretch his muscles out and mutter to himself words of encouragement.  As he dropped to the ground and began to furiously pump out push ups he continued the vocal coaching.  The taunting he had endured earlier was a long-ago memory, he was now fully confident in his abilities.  Having broken a small sweat he stood again, ready to tackle anything, as long as it was within his reach.  Coincidentally, he would be lifted within Envy’s reach.  The Misdreavus lifted Oscar to her eye level, stuck a tongue out at him, and then used her psychic powers to launch him even higher.  Oscar began to panic as he soon saw the tops of trees.  Scrambling around in his mystical prison, he pleaded to Envy below, who still grinned up at him.  Finally having enough of Oscar’s terror, she released her hold.  With no aura around him, he plummeted back to the turf, where he landed quite hard.  Envy shook her head as he brought himself to his knees lethargically.  She was hardly working at all.

*End of Round 2*

Mawile OO






Health: 60%
Energy: 68%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Status: Not wanting to come down anytime soon.  Levitating High

Sangfroidish OO






Health: 48%
Energy: 69%
(Oscar) Riolu [M] <Inner Focus> @Soothe Bell
Status: Itching for a chance to strike back at Envy.  Attack +1, Special Attack +1

Arena Notes:
-Trick Room is in effect (7 more actions)

Ref Notes:
-Envy is using 1% energy/action to stay afloat that far above the ground
-I gave Oscar the benefit of the doubt on the last action.  He was smart enough to know he had no chance of hitting Envy at that point, so he used Work Up
-Due to Trick Room, Sangfroidish commands next


----------



## Meowth (Mar 22, 2015)

riolu has so many non-contact moves, it's amazing

Okay Oscar, let's drag her right back down to our level by using *Copycat *on her own Psychic. Toss her around and beat the snot out of her, but first and foremost get her reasonably earthbound again. Then break out the *Crunch*es. If she protects on the first action or you fail to bring her down to you for any other reason, use a *Magnet Rise* for your second attack and try to go up to her instead. If you can reach her but not hit her (e.g. she's protecting), *Bulk Up*; Crunch away at any substitutes she tries to bring up, though.

*Copycat ~ Crunch/Magnet Rise/Bulk Up ~ Crunch/Bulk Up*


----------



## .... (Mar 22, 2015)

Let's start off with a *Torment* to prevent him from using those Crunches twice in a row. Then I want you to *Psychic* him twice, but let's intrude in his mind this time. That should be more fun.

*Torment ~ Psychic ~ Psychic*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 24, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 3*

Mawile OO






Health: 60%
Energy: 68%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Torment ~ Psychic x2
Status: Not wanting to come down anytime soon.  Levitating High

Sangfroidish OO






Health: 48%
Energy: 69%
(Oscar) Riolu [M] <Inner Focus> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Copycat ~ Crunch/Magnet Rise/Bulk Up ~ Crunch/Bulk Up
Status: Itching for a chance to strike back at Envy.  Attack +1, Special Attack +1

Years of training on mountaintops had made Oscar adept at focusing, no matter what stress he was being put under.  Even though he had been traumatized by Envy’s supernatural ruckus, enough close observation meant he know felt he could imitate her perfectly.  Tapping into a corner of his brain he hardly used, he tried to emulate the aura he had felt when he had been thrown around so haphazardly.  Eyes squeezed close with concentration, he reached out slowly towards Envy, still high above the ground.  Though his physical grasp was nowhere close, Envy’s eyes widened as she felt herself being pulled back down towards Oscar.  The Riolu opened his eyes with a smirk; he had done it.  With a mighty push of psychic energy, he broke through Envy’s resistance and began to throw her about the arena.  Jubilantly swinging Envy through the canopy of trees brought Oscar childish delight.  It felt incredibly satisfying to master a move type that had so haunted him throughout his battling career.  Envy was not having as good of a time.  To close, Oscar pulled Envy as close as he could to the ground, warring with her ability. He relented as he felt a drop of sweat freefall off of his brow.  He had done his duty; Envy was back on his level.

The Misdreavus had trouble coping with her move being stolen from her.  She know fully understood the hell she had been putting through Oscar.  Funnily enough, she didn’t feel _any_ remorse.  Instead, she only sought to make her revenge much colder.  And what better way to start than another round of self-confidence shattering?  Though she was audibly much less confident than at the start of the battle, her devilish personality allowed her to convey a lot more cockiness than she actually possessed.  Again she began her mouthy assault.  Oscar, who had been so pumped up earlier, slowly began to calm down as he felt the words pound against his unnaturally large ears.  She berated him for the futility of his attacks, the stupidity of his appearance, and how little chance he had to win the battle.  Oscar was a hardened soul, but a bully is not easily shut out.

Alas, as much as she may have taunted, Envy was no much more in reach.  Oscar needed no more provocation to sprint forward at his much lower opponent.  Again, he opened his maw wide, his smile turning black as midnight.  When he reached Envy he caught her wispy form in his teeth and bit down hard.  Envy moaned as his canines sunk deep into her spectral form.  Oscar tore her around a bit like a chew toy before letting her go, wiping drool from his chin.  Envy floated away with a grimace.  Looking down, she could see that Oscar’s chomp had left a significant gash on her side.  She began to worry that the injury would inhibit her down the road, but for the time being she had work to do.

Locking eyes with Oscar, who was starting to breathe hard, she began to fall back into her own mind.  The Riolu was left confused for a second as Envy seemed to be doing nothing but staring at him.  The ghost took advantage of this quick moment of obliviousness and quickly rushed into the confines of Oscar’s incredibly organized conscience.  Oscar grabbed his head as he felt Envy tampering with his nervous system.  A headache was first to come, followed by pains in each of his limbs and all of his bones.  Envy was thoroughly flipping every pain switch she could find.  Finally, Oscar managed to throw up some walls inside his brain, locking Envy out, at least for the time being.  The Misdreavus returned to her aching, blobby body, but kept up the stunt by cackling with glee.  To Oscar, she seemed as fresh as when the battle had begun.

Oscar inspected the impressive bite-marks he had left on Envy’s form.  They looked as if they should be causing her pain, but Envy kept making him think otherwise.  Maybe physical injuries worked differently for ghosts?  He briefly considered running back to bite her again, but dismissed it quickly.  Clearly, he had to change his plans.  Unsure of what else to do, he went with the only other move he had been commanded to perform.  Again, he dove into an intense workout routine.  Squats, sit-ups, and burpees were all a part of his repertoire as he worked every one of his muscles.  He could feel his muscles stretching and flexing as he worked, the exercises becoming simpler as he broke into a sweat.  Before his eyes, his own muscles were becoming stronger in a matter of minutes.  Even Envy could see the results.  When he stopped, his arms seemed buffer, the veins in his legs standing out.  No longer a scrawny baby Pokemon, his physique was nothing to look down upon.  Luckily for Envy, she didn’t care about his macho qualities at that moment.  Encountering less resistance this time with Oscar busy admiring his toned figure, she again dived into his mind, her wraithlike giggle playing on repeat inside his head as she brought him to his knees.

*End of Round 3*

Mawile OO






Health: 47%
Energy: 54%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Status: Still wincing with most movement.  Defense -1

Sangfroidish OO






Health: 22%
Energy: 56%
(Oscar) Riolu [M] <Inner Focus> @Soothe Bell
Status: Suffering from one nasty migraine.  Attack +2, Special Attack +1, Defense +1, Tormented (2 more actions)

Arena Notes:
-Trick Room is in effect (4 more actions)

Ref Notes:
-Oscar’s Psychic cost a bit more energy, not being a move he can normally use
-Having been already subjected to verbal abuse, Oscar was less affected by Torment (it will last for one less action than normal)
-Oscar’s Crunch lowered Envy’s Defense
-Under Torment, Oscar defaulted to his only other command, which was Bulk Up
-Mawile commands next


----------



## .... (Mar 24, 2015)

If he tries to boost his stats at any time, I want you to *Snatch* it away from him because he's going to get KO'd (or at least close to it) anyway. Also, if he tries to Protect himself or you otherwise can't attack him, I want you to use a *Nasty Plot* to make your attacks hurt more. Other than that, just *Psychic* him and infiltrate his brain again.

*Snatch/Nasty Plot/Psychic x3*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 24, 2015)

Mrg. I would tell you to Double Team to hopefully buy a few actions but I'm guessing if she's not trying to fling you around that's not going to work because clones don't have minds to infiltrate. Bah.

Start with a *Screech*, and see if you can make it break her concentration enough to interfere with her Psychic. If not, at least we have a few extra Defense drops for when we *Crunch *on her face for the rest of the round. Crunch x3 would probably be safer than trying this contrived bs, but who cares movespam is boring. ESPECIALLY PSYCHIC

*Screech ~ Crunch ~ Crunch*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 28, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 4*

Mawile OO






Health: 47%
Energy: 54%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Snatch/Nasty Plot/Psychic x3
Status: Still wincing with most movement.  Defense -1

Sangfroidish OO






Health: 22%
Energy: 56%
(Oscar) Riolu [M] <Inner Focus> @Soothe Bell
Commands: Screech ~ Crunch x2
Status: Suffering from one nasty migraine.  Attack +2, Special Attack +1, Defense +1, Tormented (2 more actions)

Oscar, still faced with a smirking opponent, was utterly aggravated.  He heard his trainer’s commands, and they floated through his mind, but the first move he was asked to perform came more as a result of his own emotional state.  Channelling his anger up through his gullet he let out a vicious scream, cutting through the tranquil forest.  Birds panicked and abandoned their branches, while bears lethargically raised their heads in the direction of the noise, still quite uninterested in the affair.  Envy was also affected.  Even for a Pokemon familiar with screeching and general tomfoolery, the noise caused her to flinch and turn away.  In the moment, she rued her lack of ears to cover and hands to cover them with.  Oscar let all of his breath go into the howl, meaning it lasted a solid twenty seconds.  By the end, he was gasping for air, while Envy was shaking herself, trying to nab her focus back.

Still frazzled, Envy took solace in abandoning the physical world for a moment, descending into her mischievous mind.  Oscar, saw it coming, but as tired as he was, there was nothing he could do to halt the onslaught.  His hands jumped straight to his temples as he felt the mental invasion begin.  To him, he felt as if his brain was twisting and contorting, rattling up against the sides of his skull.  Shaking with pain, he begged from within his mind, pleaded for Envy to stop.  Eventually, she acquiesced, but not before leaving Oscar a shell of his former fiery self.

His vision blurring slightly, Oscar ran forward, still feeding off of his anger to push his calves to their limit.  He opened his mouth and saliva began to drip down to the ground, Oscar having abandoned any sense of decency when facing his opponent.  With spit and malign energy coating his teeth he dug deep into Envy’s ectoplasmic form.  Though nearly barbaric in his current state, enough conscious thought had been processed for Oscar to know that he still wanted to aim for the gash in Envy’s side.  The Misdreavus let out a whine that compared adequately with Oscar’s scream from earlier.  The combination of how unnerved Envy still was, her wound, Oscar’s anger, and the Riolu’s hardworking muscles meant the bite was excruciating.  As Oscar released Envy floated closer to the ground, starting to wane.  She did not relent, and before Oscar had completely backed off she broke into his conscious again, stabbing his cerebrum with intangible needles.

Oscar faced her again slowly.  He was almost in tears.  He couldn’t even feel his arms.  Finding some last motivation within he loped forward, teeth bared again.  Another Crunch saw Envy feel the waterworks start herself, but she kept her composure, realizing the end was near.  As Oscar let Envy go, she dove back into his brain, encountering no more resistance.  She delved deeper and deeper until finally she found a small switch at the very core of his thoughts.  Understanding what it represented, and feeling a wave of relief, she flicked it, and Oscar finally fell to the ground, unconscious.

*End of Round 4*

Mawile OO






Health: 9%
Energy: 39%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Status: Happy with the knock out, but in immense pain.  Defense -3

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 0%
Energy: 44%
(Oscar) Riolu [M] <Inner Focus> @Soothe Bell
Status: KO’d!

Arena Notes:
-Trick Room is in effect (1 more action)

Ref Notes:
-I know a screech wouldn’t come from the gullet.  I tried.
-I didn’t see Screech being able to throw off a Psychic much, seeing as it capitalizes mostly on the initial shock, not the continuous sound, and Oscar was faster and had priority due to Mawile’s conditionals
-The final Psychic was a critical hit.  And it lowered Special Defense.  How useful.
-Sangfroidish sends out and commands next


----------



## Meowth (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, didn't really think that'd work but hey, nothing ventured! I'll send out Quelana next.

All we really need to do is *Thief* and she's outta here, but we only have one action to get it off before Trick Room goes away so that makes things a little hairy if she protects. Put up a 10% *Substitute *if she does.

After that, just keep trying *Thief* until you hit. If she doesn't protect on the first action and somehow isn't dead, and she protects on some other action... you don't seem to have any stat-raising moves, so just *Chill*.

*Thief/Substitute ~ Thief/Chill ~ Thief/Chill*


----------



## .... (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, we had a good run, Envy. Let's take advantage of that Trick Room ending and use it to go out with a bang.

*Endure ~ Memento ~ nothing*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 29, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 5*

Mawile OO






Health: 9%
Energy: 39%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Endure ~ Memento
Status: Happy with the knock out, but in immense pain.  Defense -3

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze>
Commands: Thief/Substitute ~ Thief/Chill ~ Thief/Chill
Status: Sniffing the air absentmindedly.

Sangforidish recalled his fallen warrior, spending little time dwelling over the loss.  Rather, he grabbed another Pokeball off of his belt.  From out of it popped a cream-coloured creature with humongous ears.  The Fennekin, Quelana, landed gracefully on her feet and quickly took notes on her surroundings.  Her arena was simple enough, a calm forest with little else in sight.  Across from her was an amorphous being, floating just barely above the ground and covered in nasty-looking bite marks.  Quelana felt confident.

Veiled by a dark energy similar to that that had made Oscar’s earlier bites so painful, Quelana scurried forwards, lively and bright in contrast to the aura that surrounded her.  The Fennekin had her eyes trained on a shimmering jewel that rested in Envy’s fluctuating “hair”, well within reach thanks to Envy’s meagre levitation.  Quelana picked up speed as she neared Envy, sure that one such blow would be enough to knock down her enemy.  Tossing herself at the Misdreavus, she extended her paws towards the Dusk Stone that peered out like a third eye.  Just before Quelana made contact, a blue light began to emanate from Envy, her eyes shut tight.  Quelana’s body crashed into Envy, the Fennekin stretching out her paws and grabbing the gem as both Pokemon tumbled towards the ground.  Feeling her back feet touch the ground, Quelana took the Dusk Stone and backed away.  Shocked, she saw Envy continue to float mere centimetres from the earth, the blue aura dissipating.  She had completely abandoned her façade, no hints of a smile were left on her face.  Quelana tucked her new item into her ear fluff, amazed at the resilience displayed.

Now, as the flow of time turned back in the Misdreavus’s favour, it was time Envy’s swansong.  Knowing the end was so very close, she let out one last sinister call.  As the sound died out, she finally fell down to the soil, eyes closed.  At first, Quelana assumed her attack from a few seconds prior had delivered the final blow, albeit delayed.  However, from Envy’s body came a wispy black fluid, like a black smoke that wafted through the air towards Quelana.  Unsure, of what to expect, the Fennekin backed up slowly.  This was futile, as the obsidian cloud started to suffocate Quelana, binding her entire body.  She instinctually held her breath, trying to wait out the gas which smelled of death.  Finally, Quelana had to breathe, and with a huge gulp, the vapor flowed into her mouth and lungs.  At first Quelana did not feel many ill effects, only a terrible acrid taste upon her tongue. And yet, within seconds, she was nearly on the ground, a terrible feeling of nausea setting in.  Gasping for regular air, Quelana felt no better.  Her mind was affected as well, her will to fight from earlier dashed.  Slowly, she looked up, trembling at the thought of having to fight a rested opponent.

*End of Round 5*

Mawile XO






Health: 0%
Energy: 19%
(Envy) Misdreavus [F] <Levitate> @Dusk Stone
Status: KO’d!

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 100%
Energy: 96%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Status: Completely disconsolate.  Attack -6, Special Attack -6, Speed -2

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-Memento is _harsh_.
-As Trick Room has ended, Mawile sends out, and then Sangfroidish commands next.


----------



## .... (Mar 30, 2015)

Let's go, Margaret!


----------



## Meowth (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah shit I forgot the turn order would switch

First things first, we need to get those Memento'd stats out of here. Use *Psych Up*, and try it multiple times if you fail. Then use *Flame Charge* for the rest of the round, unless she protects or you're Tormented, in which case use *Howl*. (you do have _one_ stat boosting move after all :D)

*Psych Up ~ Flame Charge/Psych Up/Howl ~ Flame Charge/Psych Up/Howl*


----------



## .... (Mar 30, 2015)

Let's see what happens if we use Assist. It should be fun.

*Reflect ~ Fake Out ~ Assist*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 1, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 6*

Mawile XO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Reflect ~ Fake Out ~ Assist
Status: Looking as mortified as ever

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 100%
Energy: 96%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Psych Up ~ Flame Charge/Psych Up/Howl ~ Flame Charge/Psych Up/Howl
Status: Completely disconsolate.  Attack -6, Special Attack -6, Speed -2

With Envy back inside her Pokeball, billowing hair was replaced will all-seeing eyes.  From another Pokeball of Mawile’s came a rigid feline, baby blues out in all of their glory.  They were enough to cast an eerie feeling upon everyone in the arena but Quelana, who had already descended so low that a weird looking opponent was nothing but a minor distraction.

Margaret took little time getting herself comfortable in the arena.  Sparkling, golden energy seemed to flow out of the Earth as if from a spring, forming a pristine dome around Margaret.  The shield shimmered in the sunlight, making the Espurr’s form stretch as if reflected in a funhouse mirror.  The spectacle did nothing to cheer up Quelana, who was driven only by a sinking feeling that Sangfroidish might abandon her if she failed to perform.  Thus, she put aside her despair for a moment, instead attempting to focus on the mind of her new and strange opponent.  The barrier erected by Margaret proved to only be a physical wall, as Quelana had no trouble getting through to Margaret’s brain.  Quelana searched for Margaret’s own fighting spirit inside the immaculate consciousness, and soon had a good idea of her meantal state.  Margaret was new to the battle, adrenaline had yet to flood her cranium, yet she had not been forced to endure a crippling seance.  Quelana fed off of Margaret’s positive mindset, replacing her own sombre mood.  She slunk back into her own mind as the feisty Psychic-type finally got to work fortifying her consciousness.  The deed was done.

Margaret, stock still since entering the arena, now rushed forward at a blistering speed, tiny feet kicking up dust as they pushed her body forward.  As she approached Quelana she raised her fists, appearing to be setting up for a volley of punches.  Though just getting back in the mood to attack, Quelana still had her reflexes, which were fully operational.  Watching Margaret come near with an intent to injure painted in her body language, Quelana was quickly on her toes.  Margaret took a swing that passed within inches of the Fennekin’s face, causing a fatal flinch.  The tiniest hint of a smirk became visible on Margaret’s face as she instead swept her tiny foot under Quelana, a weak kick that sent her sprawling in the dust.  The Espurr hopped away, leaving Quelana to brood on the ground.

The Fennekin paid no attention to Margaret as she trained her giant eyes back on her trainer, specifically the belt of Pokeballs around his waist.  He could sense the thoughts of each of his teammates, fairly sporadic thanks to the rest breaks they were all taking.  Margaret settled on Rei the Litwick, following an old adage: “fight fire with fire”.  Sadly, the move she chose to utilize did not line up with that element.  Instead, from her stiff body came a pulse of electricity that spread out over the entire forest clearing, sparks jumping to singe low hanging branches.  The wave threw Quelana back slightly, hitting just as she had stood back up.  Again, she found herself thrown against the deck.  Now, however, her depression had been replaced with anger.  She longed to get involved in the fighting again.

She took the time to lift herself back up again, her temper already giving way to smoke that wafted from her fur.  Shaking dirt from her elegant form, she began a jogging gait towards Margaret.  As she continued to travel faster, her fur began to kindle, and flames peeked out from under her coat.  Soon she was zooming across the terrain, an out-of-control locomotive.  The bolt was halted slightly once Quelana passed the golden barricade.  When she reached Margaret, she bowled her over, flames stretching to burn the tumbling foe.  Embers shot out from Quelana, landing on Margaret’s fur, where she frantically tried to brush them away.  The heat of each of them was enough to send her into a fuss.  Ecstatic that she was back in action, Quelana held her head high as she walked away, out of the shield.  Even if the attack had not delivered as many bruises as Quelana had liked, she felt confidence flowing through her.  She was warmed up.  Now the fun began.

*End of Round 6*

Mawile XO






Health: 97%
Energy: 89%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Status: In a huff, but almost perfectly fine.  Reflect active (2 more actions)

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 90%
Energy: 92%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Status: Already forgetting about Envy.  Speed +1

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-I don’t believe Reflect is considered a stat change, so it wasn’t copied.
-Fake Out made Quelana flinch.
-Assist called Shock Wave from Rei the Litwick.
-That incredibly successful Flame Charge raised Speed
-Mawile commands next.


----------



## .... (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll admit that this is actually pretty sad, so I'll throw your Fennekin a bone there. Let's start out with a *Barrier* so she can use Psych Up on that. Good job with this reffing, by the way, it made me feel pretty guilty about what I've done. Even just _reading_ that made me feel terrible, so I think you've done your job really well, Eta Carinae!

Next, let's hit her with a *Hidden Power*. Hopefully we get something that's nice and super effective. For our last action, let's play it safe and use a *Charge Beam*. If she tries to inflict you with a status at any time though, I want you to use *Magic Coat* to bounce it right back to her. If she has clones, just use *Shock Wave* until they're gone.

*Barrier/Magic Bounce ~ Hidden Power/Magic Bounce/Shock Wave ~ Charge Beam/Magic Bounce/Shock Wave*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 1, 2015)

mawile you are a complete butt and you should feel terrible

So uh. We're basically just completely shagged at this point. He didn't even have the decency to not Magic Coat so we can actually get some damage on him >:( Just fucking. Hit it with *Foul Play *so we don't have to use our own shitty Attack stat. Blergh.

*Foul Play ~ Foul Play ~ Foul Play*


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 1, 2015)

Just butting in to say that Psych Up totally should have reset Quelana's stats.  It throws out the user's stat stages and replaces them with the target's; I've edited its description to be explicit about that.  (You were right about Reflect not counting though.)


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 1, 2015)

Then I'll edit accordingly as soon as I can!  Sorry about this, guys, I'll post again when I'm done so you two can reorder.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 2, 2015)

Alright, I _think_ everything's been fixed now (hopefully it won't come off as quite as disparaging this time :P).  Feel free to recommand you two, Mawile first again.  Thanks for being patient through the mistake.


----------



## .... (Apr 2, 2015)

Awesome, now we don't have to waste an action buffing our stats! Also, it would seem that she's actually _faster than you_ now (I think?), so let's take advantage of that. So, let's use *Payback* for our first move. Then, let's use *Reflect* again to avoid any serious damage. Then just do another *Payback*. It should hurt her pretty well.

If she tries to inflict a status, *Magic Coat* it back at her. If she Protects, use *Barrier*. You can get around any Substitutes, so we don't need to worry about that.

*Payback/Magic Coat/Barrier ~ Reflect/Magic Coat/Barrier ~ Payback/Magic Coat/Barrier*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 2, 2015)

You don't seem to have charged any energy for Psych Up. It should cost 1% energy for every level a stat is raised, so, uh, 14%. Shit.

Start with a *Fire Spin* to hold her still and stop her landing those Paybacks, then *Flamethrower* twice.

*Fire Spin ~ Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower*

mawile you're still a bastard


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 6, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 7*

Mawile XO






Health: 97%
Energy: 89%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Payback/Magic Coat/Barrier ~ Reflect/Magic Coat/Barrier ~ Payback/Magic Coat/Barrier
Status: In a huff, but almost perfectly fine.  Reflect active (2 more actions)

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 90%
Energy: 78%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Fire Spin ~ Flamethrower x2
Status: Already forgetting about Envy.  Speed +1

Quelana started the round by breathing out a steady stream of fire.  It was no barrage that hurtled towards Margaret.  Instead, the flames that came from Quelana’s maw snaked through the air, seemingly in no rush.  Margaret, never missing anything with her unblinking eyes, saw the blazing serpent approach and chose to dart away.  The flames chased her tail as she hopped through the glade.  Finally, she ducked behind a large tree trunk, and the flames splattered against it, burning the bark.  Quelana growled in frustration as Margaret peeked back around the pine, seeing the coast was no clear.  She quickly bounced back around the trunk and came to face Quelana.  From there, she charged forward, much more deliberate in her direction.  As she scampered, one of her tiny paws was enveloped in dark energy.  When Quelana was within her reach she delivered a mighty slug, throwing the Fennekin’s cheek to the side.  Saliva flew from her mouth, still warm from the fruitless fire she had discharged.

As Margaret backed off, Quelana began to work her fire sac again, generating more flames within her pharynx.  With a guttural and long bark, she breathed out a much wider swath of fire, one that stretched out to touch looming branches, annihilating stray twigs and leaves.  This flaming mass came straight at Margaret.  This time, a few hopping steps were not enough for the Espurr to dodge the attack.  She tried to run away, but the inferno surrounded her.  In a matter of seconds she was trapped in a charring prison.  Her fur started to burn away, her extremities were left bare, and her eyes saw the tumultuous hell unfold before her.  Thankfully, the display lasted for only moments.  Margaret found joy in being released from the flames, but she quickly ducked into some shade to avoid any more heat from the sun.

From this spot, she took some time to reinforce her defenses.  Her glimmering shield was nearly invisible, and though it would do nothing to stop the flames she was facing, it did give her an added sense of security.  She concentrated on the faded shield, and poured energy back into it.  Quickly, color returned to the dome, and in no time the shield was back to its beautiful golden self.  To Quelana, Margaret was shrouded in gold, living in luxury behind her momentum-killing bubble.

Bubble or no bubble, Quelana was not intimidated.  Again, she brought forth a whirling firestorm that had no issue passing the barrier.  Quelana’s view was hampered, but she could see enough.  Margaret writhed once more as the flames swirled around her.  For a split second, Quelana could see those wide eyes that watered in the sweltering heat.  As the flames dissipated, Margaret sprang forward to give Quelana an idea of how she felt.  Another black fist smacked the Fennekin, this one an uppercut that sent Quelana teetering away, her jaw throbbing.

*End of Round 7*

Mawile XO






Health: 75%
Energy: 75%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Status: Dreaming of an ice bath.  Reflect active (4 more actions)

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 70%
Energy: 69%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Status: Already collecting bruises.  Speed +1

Arena Notes:
-There is a very sad tree with a very sad burn mark on it

Ref Notes:
-Fixed Psych Up
-Fire Spin missed
-Sangfroidish commands next


----------



## Meowth (Apr 6, 2015)

BLARGH.

Okay, just keep *Flamethrower*ing I suppose, switching to *Heat Wave* on action 2 to prevent any Torment fuckery. If she protects or has a Light Screen up, *Howl *instead.

*Flamethrower/Howl ~ Heat Wave/Howl ~ Flamethrower/Howl*


----------



## .... (Apr 7, 2015)

*Rain Dance ~ Payback ~ Payback*

The tree will be happy now.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 12, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 8*

Mawile XO






Health: 75%
Energy: 75%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Rain Dance ~ Payback x2
Status: Dreaming of an ice bath.  Reflect active (4 more actions)

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 70%
Energy: 69%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Flamethrower/Howl ~ Heat Wave/Howl ~ Flamethrower/Howl
Status: Already collecting bruises.  Speed +1

Quelana had no issues with doing what she was doing, it certainly seemed to be working.  The air before the Fennekin’s face ignited, cascading flames rolling towards Margaret.  Again they crowded around the poor Espurr, offering no avenue for escape.  The blaze completely blocked out Margaret from the rest of the world, hiding her in a prison of intense heat.  The sweat pouring off her brow hissed and evaporated as it hit the ground.  The fire returning again completely obliterated the grass on the ground, leaving a barren patch of dirt in its wake.  The flames turned more of Margaret’s fur to ash, her skin starting to poke through in a few places.

Looking for any opportunity to cool down, Margaret moved not to attack Quelana, but rather to ease her pain.  Like a ballerina on pointed toes, Margaret began a fluid dance, prancing back and forth along the ground, elongated arm movements as a compliment.  Each time Margaret raised her arms and beckoned, clouds from above slowly ambled in, shrouding the arena in gloom.  The overcast sky was a dismal grey, and as Margaret’s routine wound to a close, the first droplets of water descended from the sky.  They were followed by more, the rainfall transitioning into a downpour.  In moments, both Margaret and Quelana were soaked to the skin, their fur drooping from their forms.  The bears sauntering through the surrounding forest were soon drenched as well.  Frustrated, they returned to their respective shelters.

Quelana was already shivering.  She much preferred stifling heat to a somber drizzle.  Therefore, she took no convincing to heat up the battlefield once more.  With a stomp of her two front feet, flames burst forth from her body, hurtling in nearly every direction.  Unfortunately for Quelana, “nearly” wasn’t quite enough.  Margaret saw the ring of fire approach, and needed only to hop into the air to avoid the single flare that came shooting towards her.  Quelana snarled, her attacks seeming to miss the mark just as often as they hit it.  Her foul mood was compounded when Margaret rapped her on the scalp again, another fist pulsating with dark energy.  Quelana’s skull rattled, the pain rendering her woozy.

Gathering her composure, Quelana released the umpteenth stream of flame.  This time however, the flames shrank as the rain struck them, hissing in the shower.  The flames descended upon Margaret again, but this time the pain was much more bearable.  Margaret hardly flinched this time, the heat more of a sauna than a brimstone prison.  Still, she took the attack as incentive to strike back at Quelana once more, bent on revenge.  Revelling in the soothing rain, Margaret bounded forwards once more and struck Quelana in the chest, throwing her backwards.  Quelana landed on the ground, and her coat was splattered with mud.  The once majestic fox was now no better than a downtrodden hound.

*End of Round 8*

Mawile XO






Health: 57%
Energy: 58%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Status: Very, very, very wet, but content.  Reflect active (1 more action)

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 50%
Energy: 57%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Status: Hoping the rain cleanses her fur.  Speed +1

Arena Notes:
-It is raining (7 more actions).
-There is an ecstatic tree with a nearly healed burn mark on it.
-The ground is much muddier than before.

Ref Notes:
-Heat Wave missed.  Build more RNG shrines, Sang.
-Though it didn’t come into play for Heat Wave, the rain caused the burn chances for Quelana’s moves to be cut in half.
-Mawile commands next.


----------



## .... (Apr 14, 2015)

Just use Charge Beam 3 times to hopefully get some good Sp. Atk boosts. If she tries to inflict a status, Magic Coat it right back at her.

*Charge Beam/Magic Coat/Psychic x3
*
(nope no backfiring here)


----------



## Meowth (Apr 15, 2015)

Bring the sun out and torch her with two *Fire Blast*s.

*Sunny Day ~ Fire Blast ~ Fire Blast*


----------



## .... (Apr 15, 2015)

whoops ignore the Psychic command in my command string, I forgot to delete it


----------



## Meowth (Apr 15, 2015)

You didn't specify any condition for it to be used, so I think you're good. :p


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 18, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 9*

Mawile XO






Health: 57%
Energy: 58%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Charge Beam/Magic Coat x3
Status: Very, very, very wet, but content.  Reflect active (1 more action)

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 50%
Energy: 57%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Sunny Day ~ Fire Blast x2
Status: Hoping the rain cleanses her fur.  Speed +1

Quelana enjoyed the shower from the heavens that cleansed her skin of sweat and mud.  So it was reluctantly that she heeded her next order, even though she often flourished in the beating sun.  Quelana’s ears perked up, and she yapped a few times.  Margaret was confused as to what the Fennekin was doing, but soon the realization sunk in: this was to be a war of weather.  The rain started to dissipate, the frequency of each micro-splash decreasing as the clouds fragmented and drifted away.  In their place, rays of sunlight shone through, illuminating the forest in patches.  Soon, the giant ball of fire in all of its glory lit up all the eye could see, heat blanketing the turf.  Margaret started sweating immediately, whereas Quelana stretched her limbs and basked in the glowing light.  Perhaps she would enjoy this heightened temperature more than she thought.

Margaret hurriedly began to rub her paws together, furry friction generating static electricity.  Soon, sparks were flying from her hands, but she continued to rub, faster and faster, not enjoying the prospect of generating _more_ heat in these conditions.  When her hands were a blur, she thrust them forwards, and released from them was a glistening beam of pure energy, magnesium white with neon yellow sparks still crackling as it shot through the air.  Quelana, still lounging in her caked mud coat, was caught off guard, and the skinny beam caught her on her flank, pushing her backwards.  She shook her head quickly, refocusing on the battle, still smarting from the last hit.  Looking back at Margaret, she was glad to see that last few sparkles in the air melt away; Margaret’s shield was gone.

Taking a few deep breaths, she stretched her fire sac to its limit, bringing forth a smoking concoction bigger than any she had used in the battle so far.  With flames eagerly spilling out of her mouth, she formed a giant, five-pronged, mass of heat, a fire star that made the sun’s rays feel like they were birthed of a lightbulb in comparison.  Struggling to keep control of the writhing kanji, Quelana shut her mouth, letting the flames bound towards Margaret.  Alas, they started to climb upwards, reaching out fiery tentacles towards the foliage that adorned the arena.  Margaret ducked as low as she could, and the massive blast skimmed right over her head, leaving her unharmed.  The poor tree that had already suffered through one fire attack was not so lucky.  The flames proliferated, drenching the specimen in unrelenting fire.  Leaves and branches quickly disintegrated, and what was left was blackening.  Quelana, wanting to scream at the sky, felt no remorse for the gentle giant.

Slightly worried about the blaze starting behind her, Margaret tiptoed forward.  In her slightly new position, she began to furiously push her hands together again, each paw travelling back and forth at an alarming rate.  Already, the heat on her paw pads had disappeared, meaning she had to run through the entire process again.  When little surges of energy began to flash from her fingertips, she released a second brilliant beam.  This one travelled a bit slower through the air, and when it struck Quelana, who braced this time, the Fennekin did not suffer greatly.  The beam was more of an annoyance really, a few jolts coursing through her fur was all that come of it.

Quelana was still livid.  This time, she was determined to strike Margaret.  Her maw gaping, flames coursed forwards, slithering in the air before Quelana.  When five flame serpents were present, arranged in a traditional symbol for fire, the blast was unleashed.  This time, Quelana hit her mark.  Margaret was devoured by the largest bundle of flame yet, one that did not wrap her in an orb, but violently threw her backwards.  The Espurr was lucky, as she was not thrown against a tree, specifically the burning specimen.  Instead, she ended up on the dry ground, gasping for air.  Reeling from the hit, she stood back up and released a third white beam.  This one slammed into Quelana right in the snout, causing her to squeeze her eyes shut, out of shock more than anything else.  Margaret finally grinned a little as she saw a few remnant sparks darting through her fingers.  Next time she used that attack, Quelana wouldn’t be feeling so confident afterwards.

*End of Round 9*

Mawile XO






Health: 40%
Energy: 46%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Status: Searching for a cool patch of shade.  Special Attack +1

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 33%
Energy: 41%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Status: Starting to waver.  Speed +1, Dusk Stone in effect, Blaze in effect

Arena Notes:
-The sun is shining (6 more actions).
-A tree is ablaze.  The flames may start to spread to the branches of others.

Ref Notes:
-The first Charge Beam was a critical hit.
-Reflect faded after the first action.
-The first Fire Blast missed.
-The third Charge Beam raised Special Attack.
-Quelana’s Dusk Stone came into effect at the end of the third action.
-As did her Blaze.
-Sangfroidish commands next.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 18, 2015)

Gaaaaaaah of course it missed :l

Well that's it, we're basically done. Just maybe we could get some ground back with a cunningly-placed Hypnosis, but Magic Coat is a thing so aagh.
Just shoot *Flamethrower*s at her until one of you dies. If she for some reason thinks it's even worth changing the weather to foil that plan, swap to *Foul Play*. If you used Foul Play in the previous action, *Frustration*.

*Flamethrower/Foul Play ~ Flamethrower/Foul Play/Frustration ~ Flamethrower/Foul Play/Frustration*

I was never going to hold onto that win streak for long anyway. :p


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 18, 2015)

Forgot to mention Blaze is also now in effect, added to the reffing.  You can reorder if you want, Sang.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 18, 2015)

...good point 8D

Whatever you do, Quelana, keep that sun out and roast her with *Flamethrower*s whenever you're not using Sunny Day. If she tries to Yawn or inflict any status *Magic Coat* it back. We just might barely do this.

*Flamethrower/Sunny Day/Magic Coat ~ Flamethrower/Sunny Day/Magic Coat ~ Flamethrower/Sunny Day/Magic Coat*


----------



## .... (Apr 18, 2015)

*Toxic ~ Facade ~ Facade*

This is only like the second-worst idea that I've ever had


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 19, 2015)

> Format: 2 v 2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 14 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Round 10*

Mawile XO






Health: 40%
Energy: 46%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Commands: Toxic ~ Façade x2
Status: Searching for a cool patch of shade.  Special Attack +1

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 33%
Energy: 41%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Commands: Flamethrower/Sunny Day/Magic Coat x3
Status: Starting to waver.  Speed +1, Dusk Stone in effect

All was silent but for the crackling branches behind Margaret.  Both battlers could sense that the end of the contest was near, the next few actions pivotal.  To the sides of the arena, the competing trainers stood unblinking, blocking out the stifling heat to stay completely invested in the battle.  Margaret finally broke the stare-off, taking the speed advantage Quelana was giving her and running with it.  The Espurr whipped around and inhaled some of the smoke billowing from the battered trunk, a self-induced coughing fit quick to follow.  Up Espurr’s burning throat came a goop, thick and an ugly purple, tinged with smoke particles.  Quelana, almost sure of what the next move was to be, steeled her composure.  Margaret finally filled her mouth with the disgusting substance, and with no further invitation required, projectile vomited in Quelana’s direction.  However, it was in that defining moment that Margaret’s luck _finally_ ran out.  The glob, spinning in the air, had been launched just a bit too far, Margaret’s adrenaline having kicked in and provided some extra oomph.  Quelana’s quick eye saw this, and, rather than try and reflect the attack, put her litheness to the test.  She slunk forward, her tail twitching at the last second to circumvent the falling muck.  The blob splattered against the earth, where it quickly sunk into the ground, ruining the day of some grass.  Quelana had successfully avoided the attack, and Margaret was mortified.

Quelana could feel the momentum swing in her direction a bit, meaning it was no time to dillydally.  She needed to keep pouring it on and try and complete the comeback.  To the casual observer, she certainly looked raring to go.  Her entire body glowed, her internal flame starting to shine through her skin.  From her ears, a darker aura pervaded.  The Dusk Stone, nearly forgotten, was oozing a dark, incandescent vapor.  Quelana was breathing in the gas subconsciously, receiving battle benefits from the shady gem.  On account of all of these bonuses, Quelana’s next attack was a stunning spectacle.  Quelana let loose another stream of flames, writhing and expanding under the beating sunlight.  The stream did not seem to end; by the time the head of it was creeping up towards Margaret, still more was flowing out of Quelana’s wide jaw.  The flames encircled Margaret, hiding her from view completely.  This new, boosted Flamethrower was enough to make the poor Espurr scream in agony.  The heat was utterly unbearable, her fur almost entirely burned off, her eyes watering non-stop.  As the flames vanished, Margaret hobbled forwards.  She appeared almost black now, her mouth open in shock.

Still, she had some fight left in her, and was not going to abandon her trainer’s strategy.  Pumping her legs, Margaret managed to work herself up to a quick jog, right for Quelana.  Arriving at the fox, she began to lay down an… average beatdown?  Quelana still shrunk away from each blow, but nothing about them was particularly simply.  In Quelana’s mind she thought perhaps that Margaret could think of nothing better to do than simply try and beat her up.  Maybe the Esuprr thought Quelana was closer to fainting.  Whatever the reason was, Margaret tried her hardest, slugging time and time again.  Finally, Quelana beat Margaret away with her tail, the Espurr smarting at the push.

Now, it was the moment of truth.  Quelana went through all the motions she had repeated time and time again throughout the match.  Flames again cascaded from her mouth, each one causing Margaret to shudder with apprehension.  Finally, Quelana closed her mouth, and Margaret was presented with an oncoming wall of flame.  She turned to turn tail and book it, but her sore legs could do nothing to escape.  The flames corralled her, and this time none from outside the sphere of fire could hear any wails of anguish.  A few seconds passed before the flames petered out.  In their place they left an entirely blackened form, shriveled up and lying face down in the dust.  Margaret had fainted.

Though the result was almost certain, the referee came over and did one last check of Margaret to ensure that she was, in fact, unable to continue the battle.  Being Mawile’s last Pokemon, the decision meant that Sangfroidish was the winner!  The victorious trainer dashed into the clearing and embraced Quelana, who yipped with joy.  Mawile accepted the defeat admirably, and after recalling Margaret, went over to give his opponent a respectful handshake.  The referee let his Empoleon put out the last smoldering flames on the tree before the three exited Bear City, cash in pockets and wholly satisfied with the fight.

*End of Round 10*

Mawile XX






Health: 0%
Energy: 38%
(Margaret) Espurr [F] <Infiltrator> @Lucky Egg
Status: KO’d!

Sangfroidish XO






Health: 26%
Energy: 31%
(Quelana) Fennekin [F] <Blaze> @Dusk Stone
Status: Exhilarated, howling at the skies.  Speed +1, Dusk Stone in effect, Blaze in effect

Ref Notes:
-Toxic missed.
-In my mind, Quelana could see that Toxic was clearly going to miss, so she didn’t put up a Magic Coat.  Even if she had, the outcome of the battle would not have changed.
-Façade was quite unspectacular without a status condition.

*That’s all, folks!  Sangfroidish, as the winner, gets $16, while Mawile gets $8, and I get $10.  Quelana receives 3 EXP points and can evolve, Envy receives 2 EXP points and can evolve, Margaret receives 2 EXP points, and Oscar receives 2 Happiness points.  Congratulations everybody!*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 19, 2015)

ahahahaha are you serious

Clearly the RNG Gods are preserving me for greatness >D Great battle, Mawile! Hard to believe that after all that hard work trying to out-bastard each other the battle was decided on a couple of fluke misses. And thanks a bunch for reffing, Eta~


----------



## .... (Apr 19, 2015)

this whole thing was hilarious and I can't believe Toxic missed

Great game though, Sang! I thought I was gonna secure a good lead for myself in the first half, but that combination of Blaze + Sunny Day + dusk stone made your Fennekin deal way more damage than should have been necessary. I should pray to the RNG gods more, clearly.

Also thanks for reffing this, Eta Carinae!


----------

